#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Vaga Analista de REDES

## marcoslima87

Caros,

Temos a seguinte vaga disponivel

ANALISTA DE REDES

Atuará na Equipe de Suporte de uma Industria Aeronautica - 
Local: São José dos Campos - SP

Necessarios conhecimentos em OSPF, VLANS, Roteamento para HP e CISCO, DNS Bind9, Links WAN, Lan, Tratativas com Operadoras


Salario Compativel com o MErcado + Horas Extras + transporte + Restaurante na empresa + fretado diariamente entre a unidade x Mogi das Cruzes x Tietê x Campinas x varias cidades do vale do paraiba x litoral norte - o fretado pode parar nas cidades pelo caminho do percurso.

40h semanais


Enviar curriculo para [email protected] / pode chamar no whatsapp (12)98130-4399

----------


## Aurean

Amigo ainda tá disponível vaga?

----------


## marcoslima87

boa tarde, está sim

----------


## Aurean

tenho interesse

----------


## marcoslima87

Senhores.. a vaga continua disponivel, é só enviar o curriculo para o e-mail, [email protected] e [email protected]

----------

